# Broadkill River Report....



## John K (May 25, 2000)

Finally got back down there, intended to fish last week but was sick, and meant to go Monday night but it seemed really windy...so unfortunately the slack high wasn't until 3AM. (Slack high CURRENT is 3 hours after high TIDE at the Broadkill, which is about 15 minutes or so after high tide at Roosevel Inlet.)

Got there way too early (last time the slack tide was off quite a bit, wanted to make sure not to miss it) and the tide was still screaming in. Drizzled and had a breeze all night, but it wasn't too bad. Myself and everything I brought ended up completely covered in mud, as usual. No bugs at all due to the weather. 

Caught 3 eels and 2 toadfish till 2:30AM, when I caught (much to my surprise, I assumed it was a nice trout) a 25" slot striper. 15 minutes later I had a massive hit, vicious fight, and instead of my hoped-for 15 lb. trout it was another 25" slot striper which I had to release, since I could only keep one (which outfought some of the 32"+ ones I've caught, no idea why, was hooked in the same place as the first 25").

Funny how shifting locations changes mindset, If I'd caught a 25" rockfish at the Choptank I'd be ecstatic, but I was fishing for trout and I've already done pretty well in DE Bay from a charter boat on stripers this year. 

Used peeler for bait, didn't see fish breaking close to shore like some have reported, did fool around tossing a big popper and some big rattetraps for 1/2 hour and had no hits. 

Confirmed my opinion once again that other than the hour or so before slack high current there fishing there is a waste of time (not to mention almost impossible due to the current and grass)

Of course, in that hour, you MIGHT catch 8 big trout, but it's been a long time since I did that...still trying to re-live that glory 

Will have to try inside Cape Henlopen at dawn I think......I've not seen any decent reports at all of trout in the river this year.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Were you on a boat?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

John,

Nice report. I guess everyone is waiting for the trout to spawn.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Its funny catching Stripers over there.I keep hooking them same fish while Flounder fishing with minnows/squid.Nice fight on the light rod though.


----------



## John K (May 25, 2000)

*Not on a boat...*

Fished from shore, hence getting covered with mud 

With all the rain and the high high tides (that cover the whole grassless area with about 4" of water) it's absolutely disgusting there. 

But it keeps the crowds down


----------



## split/shot (Jun 5, 2003)

hey john k, thanks for the report dont here much on about that area. i fished a couple weeks ago down at broadkill beach for first time. i liked it. but bugs can be bad i did get a 27incher trut on chicken but thing were slow .pretty good bit of spikes though. you mentioned broadkill river.is that down the road from beach where beach and river meet. never been down there ws just wondering what it is like for fishing. thanks jk greatly appreciated.


----------

